# Will father and son fight if there are females in



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

the cage? I have been browsing old topics and it says they can live together, but no mention of the mother and sisters being in the cage also. I have a feeling it won't work, and if so, when do I have to take one of the males out? My young male is about 4.5 weeks old and his testicles have dropped, but he is still very small. I don't want him beaten up by dad! Thanks for any advice!

Isabella


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think nearly all males will fight in the presence of a female, regardless of relation or anything. I would have thought leaving them together is probably not worth the risk.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you mean the father lives with him already (as well as the mother and rest of litter)? If so separate the males and dad off into a group together and leave the girls with mum. You should know though that if this is the case the doe is probably pregnant again and this is not likely to be a strong litter.


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi!

Thanks for this!

Isabella


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I've got two sets of father/sons living together, and they're really chilled out with each other. I also had a group of three brother. With one set of father/son and the three brothers, i have in the past put does in with them for breeding - everything was fine, little bit of bickering, but no huge punch ups. The only thing i did notice was that the does look a bit haggard after a while, from all that extra male attention probably, so i think it's best to take does out after two weeks. (I leave does in with bucks until they are very big, to make sure they're pregnant.)


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got a father and son that have lived together all their lives, they also live with a colony of about 10 females, they live in a huge cage, and i think that's the key, if there's enough space and maybe even enough females to go round then there shouldn't be any probs. They have never bickered or scrapped, the father is getting on now, so only time will tell if this will have an effect on anything but it already appears the son is dominant as hes a lot bigger, bulkier and generally alfa-looking!

I also have a tub of about 30 males together that are ones that are homed or for sale, two thirds of those are mature and ready to breed, also a few of them are multi-mammates, sometimes there are squeaks and bickering over dinner time, but never a fight and never any harm done  but without females i suppose theres less chance of a fight breaking out, although the girls are just in the tub next door so they can still smell them...


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a quick update - I have (very carefully) kept a little boy in with the father and three females and his little sister and they little ones are now fully grown (have been for a couple of months) and no squabbling whatsoever, dad and son even spend time on the flying saucer wheel together, but it is a large cage with loads of hiding places and things to do. But I am so pleased it is working so well. Thanks for all your messages!


----------

